
Clinton's Private Email System Gets a Security “F” Rating - KhalilK
http://politics.slashdot.org/story/15/03/10/1519220/clintons-private-email-system-gets-a-security-f-rating
======
paulhauggis
This is all a poor excuse. The government should seize her personal servers
immediately and look through the emails.

